# [MAJ]GCC m'envoie des centaines de paquets?(Résolu)

## Jellyffs

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je suis en train de migrer le GCC en 4.1.1. 

J'ai été très sage, j'ai suivis le guide officiel, et ça roule impec'. Arrivé à "emerge -eav system", il me balance 107 nouveaux paquets, comme si ils n'étaient pas sur mon système... Bon je clic "ok" et go.

Là, je colle le "emerge -eav world"........ Sur une résolution de 1600*1280, de haut en bas de ma console, bah j'en vois pas le début   :Shocked: 

Alors j'avais cru comprendre que forcément de nombreux paquets allaient être RE-émergés suite à la maj de GCC. Mais pas émergé comme des nouveau paquets.

Et là, j'en ais des centaines.. milliers? ;p

Je voudrais juste savoir si c'est ok, si je peux balancer le tout, ou si effectivement il y a un truc qui cloche...

Merci,

Alex.

----------

## Anthyme

OK

----------

## Jellyffs

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> OK

 

 :Very Happy: 

ça a le mérite d'être clair. Mais dis-moi, dois bien il y avoir un petit lien quelque part qui m'explique pourquoi "My Beautiful Sexy Gentoo" me présente mes paquets en tant que nouveau ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

C'est à cause de l'option --emptytree (-e), tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil:

```
# man emerge
```

----------

## Jellyffs

heu... ça y est, le coup de flippe classique. Je viens de balancer l'émerge: 638 paquets... 

Et vous savez quand vous acheter un cadeau à un ami par exemple, bah, vous sortez du magasin avec ce truc et d'un coup vous vous demandez, vous doutez, et vous vous dites que vous n'auriez jamais du acheter ça ! !  

Bon ok, en gros, il n'y avait rien à changer dans le make.conf avant l'émerge hein? Vieux doute là....    :Confused: 

----------

## Jellyffs

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> C'est à cause de l'option --emptytree (-e), tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil:
> 
> ```
> # man emerge
> ```
> ...

 

Ah c'est donc ça le "e" de "-eav"   :Very Happy:  ... Vu comme ça, c'est vrai que c'est plus clair. Je vais creser ça thx  :Wink: 

----------

## Jellyffs

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> heu... ça y est, le coup de flippe classique. Je viens de balancer l'émerge: 638 paquets... 
> 
> Et vous savez quand vous acheter un cadeau à un ami par exemple, bah, vous sortez du magasin avec ce truc et d'un coup vous vous demandez, vous doutez, et vous vous dites que vous n'auriez jamais du acheter ça ! !  
> 
> Bon ok, en gros, il n'y avait rien à changer dans le make.conf avant l'émerge hein? Vieux doute là....   

 

hum... ok ok, je me fais peur tout seul. Ma psy (ma femme) vient de me le dire. :p

Merci pour le coup de main "éclair" comme d'hab'.

Safe  :Wink: 

Alex.

----------

## man in the hill

Quand tu ne vois pas tous les paquets en console , tu peux les afficher et vérifier avec less !

                                                                  @ +

----------

## TTK

Salut

Y-a-t-il une page qque part qui résume les nouveautés de gcc 4 ? Je me demande si c'est bien la peine d'upgrader, sur un pentium 4 (pas "M") de base, où à priori tout marche bien en ce moment ...

Bye

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

Il me semble (de tête) qu'avec GCC4 tu peux "vectoriser" (dans les CFLAGS) mais que c'est pas encore tip top au point, et d'expérience perso GCC4 compile plus vite.

----------

## Jellyffs

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Salut
> 
> Y-a-t-il une page qque part qui résume les nouveautés de gcc 4 ? Je me demande si c'est bien la peine d'upgrader, sur un pentium 4 (pas "M") de base, où à priori tout marche bien en ce moment ...
> 
> Bye

 

Je commence à me poser la même question. Je migre gcc parce que mon système me le propose, et qu'à priori ça corrige quelque bug. Maintenant, ma machine fonctionnait parfaitement... La seule chose que ce nouveau GCC m'apporte c'est un bug de mono lors de la compilation que j'avais résolu par le passé, et que je dois me retapper une fois de plus   :Confused:   bref.. mauvaise humeur oui.

----------

## man in the hill

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Salut
> 
> Y-a-t-il une page qque part qui résume les nouveautés de gcc 4 ? Je me demande si c'est bien la peine d'upgrader, sur un pentium 4 (pas "M") de base, où à priori tout marche bien en ce moment ...
> 
> Bye

 

http://gcc.gnu.org/

C'est vrai que l'on a tendance à suivre les devs en mettant à jour à tout va et cela peu coûter cher !

je ne suis pas du tout sûr que la version 4 apporte  des fonctionnalités indispensables ... Pour la rapidité cela encore c'est completement relatif ...  Tant que tes applications ne te demande pas gcc-4.. , tu peux garder la version qui est sur ton système ...

                                                                            @ +

----------

## titoucha

Il y a même un passage dans la newslettre du 28 pour ceux qui ne veulent pas migrer.

```
Les utilisateurs qui ne souhaitent pas mettre à jour vers GCC 4.1.1 vont devoir

faire quelques étapes supplémentaires pour s'assurer que leur système ne sera

pas mis à jour.

Masquer GCC 4.1.1

# mkdir -p /etc/portage

# echo ">=sys-devel/gcc-4.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## Jellyffs

Bon, pb avec mono résolu, je boude un peu moins  :Smile: 

ça compil' ça compil'... on verra bien ce que ça donne. En tout cas il a intérêt à se tenir tranquille ce 4.1.1.. sinon c'est Mandrake ! Heu... je demande à ma femme d'abord, quand même...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tchao

----------

## salamandrix

Jellyffs, juste pour te signaler que normalement tu peux interrompre emerge -e world (par exemple pour éteindre le pc) et reprendre la compilation par emerge --resume (cf bas du tuto). Ça peut servir. [À moins que tu étais déjà au courant.]

----------

## Enlight

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Il me semble (de tête) qu'avec GCC4 tu peux "vectoriser" (dans les CFLAGS) mais que c'est pas encore tip top au point, et d'expérience perso GCC4 compile plus vite.

 

tout est passé avec mon ftree-vectorize.

----------

## Tom_

Et alors au niveau perf ca change quelque chose ce ftree-vectorize? Quand j'ai installé ma Gentoo sur mon nouveau disque début aoùut j'ai été tenté par ce flag mais finalement je ne l'ai pas utilisé. Est-ce que ca vallait le coup de l'utiliser?

----------

## Jellyffs

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Jellyffs, juste pour te signaler que normalement tu peux interrompre emerge -e world (par exemple pour éteindre le pc) et reprendre la compilation par emerge --resume (cf bas du tuto). Ça peut servir. [À moins que tu étais déjà au courant.]

 

Merci pour l'info, je connaissais pas.

 *Quote:*   

> tout est passé avec mon ftree-vectorize.

 

Hu?   :Smile: 

Par contre j'ai parler un peu vite ... concernant le paquet "mono" ça passe toujours pas. Il me les brises depuis 3-4 mois celui-là... pfffff

En plus ce bug a été fermé sur bugs.gentoo... 

++

----------

## Tom_

Essayes un "emerge -C mono && emerge mono".

----------

## TTK

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://gcc.gnu.org/
> 
> C'est vrai que l'on a tendance à suivre les devs en mettant à jour à tout va et cela peu coûter cher !
> ...

 

Ah ouais, y'a quand même des nouveautés pas mal du tout ! Mébon, vu l'utilisation que j'en ai ça ne s'impose pas. Allez, je masque pour le moment.

(au sujet de toutes les optimisations de gcc, quand même, je me demande s'il n'essaie pas de faire le boulot des developpeurs: c'est quand même eux les mieux placés pour décider que telle variable ou telle fonction doit être static par exemple ...)

----------

## Jellyffs

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> Essayes un "emerge -C mono && emerge mono".

 

ah ça j'y suis abonné   :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-487865-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-484339-highlight-.html

aaah mono et moi, quelle belle histoire d'am...   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Excusez moi de m'incruster, mais est-ce qu'une âme charitable pourrait expliquer en quelques mots ce que c'est que cette "vectorisation" apporté par le -ftree-vectorize?

J'ai cherché, mais n'ai point trouvé.

Merci  :Smile: 

--

edit:

Ok, j'avoue, ça ne m'a pas empêché de l'activé à la MAJ de gcc hier soir  :Wink: 

----------

## Jellyffs

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Excusez moi de m'incruster, mais est-ce qu'une âme charitable pourrait expliquer en quelques mots ce que c'est que cette "vectorisation" apporté par le -ftree-vectorize?
> 
> J'ai cherché, mais n'ai point trouvé.
> 
> Merci 
> ...

 

ça m'intéresse aussi.

----------

## Ey

Bon je viens de regarder un peu la doc et y a marqué que ça fait de la loop-vectorization. Ce qui en langage simple pour le commun des mortels signifie que le compilateur essaie pour les boucles dans le code de faire plusieurs itérations d'un coup en profitant des instructions vectorielles des procs récents.

Exemple simple : en C

on a

```
int a[16], b[16];
```

 et on veut mettre 2*a dans b, mais comme on est en C, on a pas d'opérateur intelligent que le compilateur pourrait transformer en instruction vectorielle, donc on fait une boucle

```
for(i=0; i<16; i++) b[i]=2*a[i];
```

Et cette option dit à gcc de remplacer ce code par les instructions vectorielles qui vont bien au lieu de mettre un loop.

----------

## Tom_

Merci pour l'explication.

Il est recommandé dans mal de topics de ne pas recompiler tout son système avec ftree-vectorize, il semblerait que ca soit assez instable. :/ Je m'ennuie un peu avec ma Gentoo donc je tenterais bien mais vu qu'elle n'a qu'un mois je vais peut-être patienter un peu. ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

@Tom: Ah, ben euh.... Je te dirais ce que ça donne après un emerge -e world bien bourrin  :Wink: 

--

edit, oui, j'en ai un en cours

----------

## Scullder

Bah moi j'ai utilisé le flag -ftree-vectorize, et j'ai compilé mes prog avec petit à petit, j'ai pas refait un emerge -eav world vu que sur le forum, pas mal de monde a eu des prob au niveau des appli gnome je crois.

Là, j'ai tout recompilé avec et ça marche. Si on veut une grande stabilité, c'est mieux de s'abstenir.

Niveau performances, j'ai pas fait de benchmark, globalement ma gentoo me semble bien réactive, mais j'ai pas tellement d'éléments de comparaison sous la main. 

Tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est qu'avec un amd64 3000+, j'arrive à lire du h264 en haute définition avec mplayer, et ça passe tout juste (entre 50 et 100% d'utilisation cpu), donc ça fonctionne plutôt bien quoi.

Pour ta centaine de nouveau paquets, ça vient peut être du fait que t'as changé tes useflag depuis ton installation.

----------

## man in the hill

j'ai compilé des miliers de paquets gnome avec -ftree-vectorize et il n'y a aucune instabilité !!!!! Mais au niveau des perfs chacun voit ce qu'il veut ! donc vous pouvez y allez sans problème et si cela plante ce ne serra sûrement pas le -ftree-vectorize !

Tu fais un genlop et tu compares avec tes ancienne compile ...

----------

## Scullder

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Tu fais un genlop et tu compares avec tes ancienne compile ...

 

C'est juste pour le temps de compilation ça, mais c'est assez variable vu que j'utilise souvent mon pc pendant les compilations.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   Tu fais un genlop et tu compares avec tes ancienne compile ... 
> 
> C'est juste pour le temps de compilation ça, mais c'est assez variable vu que j'utilise souvent mon pc pendant les compilations.

 

Mais si tu veux faire une comparaison tu peux la faire   :Wink:  !  Si tu cherches dans mes posts (ce qui peut-être pénible ! ) tu verras les flags que j'ai utilisé un temps ,il n'y a pas bien longtemps d'ailleurs avec le -hash-style et en compilant quasiment tous les jours soit mon sytème soit gnome-cvs avec le script de jhbuild (accros de gnome   :Laughing:  ) et je n'ai jamais planté à cause de -ftree-vectorize  ! maintenant j'apprends le ruby et je n'ai plus le temps pour vraiment bidouiller ... j'ai un amd64 athlon 3200+ et meme avec prelink je ne vois pas de différences ds le lancement de mes apps ... ce qui fait que je suis assez réservé sur ces optimisations mais vive la liberté   :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## Jellyffs

oh juste une petite question, je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux.

je colle sur mon mono qui plante à tout les coups. 

la commande "emerge -C mono && emerge -1 mono" fonctionne très bien, mais dès lors que je lance mes 640 paquets suite à la migration de GCC ("emerge -eav world"), il essaye de recompiler mono et plante. 

Comment est-ce que je peux empêcher emerge de me resortir le paquet "mono"?!    :Mad: 

Merci

----------

## man in the hill

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> Par contre j'ai parler un peu vite ... concernant le paquet "mono" ça passe toujours pas. Il me les brises depuis 3-4 mois celui-là... pfffff
> 
> En plus ce bug a été fermé sur bugs.gentoo... 
> 
> ++

 

Salut,

J'ai été amené à installer mono + gtk-sharp pour tester un projet d'un pote ici : http://www.guidelinux.org/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=5458#5458

et la compile c'est très bien passé et j'ai ce compilateur pour l'instant sur ma tour ( je mettrais à jour vers gcc-4 peut-être bientôt ...) :

```
crazy_gentoo faya %

 eselect compiler show

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6/amd64-vanilla

```

donc apparement ce bug a été résolu , non ? 

                                                                             @ +

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, ben passe pas chez moi, tous mes WMs sauf windowmaker sont cassés. (cf autre post récent.)

Firefox, thunderbird ne se lancent pas.

Auncune application KDE ne se lance (noatun, etc).

Marche arrière toute pour moi et le ftree-vectorize. (baaah, cassé la gentoo, mais çà faisait longtemps  :Smile: ).

----------

## man in the hill

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bon, ben passe pas chez moi, tous mes WMs sauf windowmaker sont cassés. (cf autre post récent.)
> 
> Firefox, thunderbird ne se lancent pas.
> 
> Auncune application KDE ne se lance (noatun, etc).
> ...

 

Tu vas vite en conclusion ! Est-tu sur que cette flag pose problème car tu as fini ta compile , tous est passé , cela ne serait pas plutot une ldflag ! 

                                                                              @ +

----------

## El_Goretto

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Tu vas vite en conclusion ! Est-tu sur que cette flag pose problème car tu as fini ta compile , tous est passé , cela ne serait pas plutot une ldflag !

 

Oui je suis sûr, pour la simple raison que seul gcc a été upgradé avec cette option che-lou.

Pour le reste, c'est du stable depuis plus de 2 ans...

----------

## Jellyffs

 *Quote:*   

> donc apparement ce bug a été résolu , non ?

 

Bah, disons qu'il a été gentiment clôturé ...   :Confused:   La personne qui l'avait ouvert (côté forum anglais) s'est collé dans la tête que le problème venait d'un manque de RAM.. J'ai beau eu lui dire que j'avais 2*512Mo de Twinx, ça n'y change rien.. brreef. 

Mais il n'existe pas une manip pour empêcher l'émerge de mono ? (sachant qu'il est en position 240 environ parmis les 644 paquets au total).

----------

## galerkin

@Jellyffs

pourquoi ne sautes pas le packet mono à l'aide de la commande

```

emerge --resume --skipfirst

```

Cela te permettra de passer au dessus de ce packet récalcitrant...

Et lorsque tu as fini ton emerge world tu refais la manip suivante :

```

emerge -C mono && emerge mono 

```

Je l'ai effectuer ce matin sur un amd64 et pour moi cela a fonctionné

Bon courage

----------

## blasserre

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> et la compile c'est très bien passé et j'ai ce compilateur pour l'instant sur ma tour ( je mettrais à jour vers gcc-4 peut-être bientôt ...) :
> 
> ```
> crazy_gentoo faya %
> 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  heu, tu l'as testé comment le -ftree-vectorize sans gcc-4 ?

----------

## Jellyffs

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> @Jellyffs
> 
> pourquoi ne sautes pas le packet mono à l'aide de la commande
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oui mais "--skipfirst" porte bien son nom, c'est uniquement pour sauter le premier paquet... hreu....je dis une conneries là? Mon mono il est en position 240 quelquechose..

thx

----------

## galerkin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui mais "--skipfirst" porte bien son nom, c'est uniquement pour sauter le premier paquet
> 
> 

 

tout à fait d'accord!

tu lances ton 

```

emerge -e world

```

le soir avant de te coucher

puis le lendemain en te levant tu as l'erreur du à mono qui s'est produite!

c'est à ce moment là que tu utilises le --resume --skipfirst.

tu ne dois pas éteindre ton ordi entre les deux manip(à vérifier)

autre chose plus bourrin : 

emerge -e world; emerge --resume --skipfirst;....

comme ca tu ne perds pas de temps par rapport au packet qui plante(la compil repart toute seule...)

a+

----------

## man in the hill

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   et la compile c'est très bien passé et j'ai ce compilateur pour l'instant sur ma tour ( je mettrais à jour vers gcc-4 peut-être bientôt ...) :
> 
> ```
> crazy_gentoo faya %
> 
> ...

 

Regarde bien j'ai dis sur ma tour et mon portable amd64 sempron 3200+ est au sav pour changer ma carte réseau ! depuis le 27 juillet (la galère) (il faut traverser l'océan atlantique mais quand meme !) et c'est avec que je bidouille, donc cela fait qques mois que j'ai essayé le -ftree-vectorize et le -hash-style !... alors tu me prends pour un mytho   :Laughing: ..., allez je ne t'en veux pas   :Exclamation:  mais de toute façon je suis revenu ensuite au safe flags car je fais autre chose que bidouiller et installer des overlays comme breakmygentoo pour avoir le dernier gnome...  Regarde ds mes post la vérité est dedans et pas ailleurs ...       

Pour le mono, la version 1.1.16.1 est passez mais l'upgrade 1.1.17.1 ne passe pas :

```
crazy_gentoo faya %

 emerge -pv mono

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/mono-1.1.17.1 [1.1.16.1] USE="X nptl" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

comme j'en ai pas absolument besoin, je ne vais pas pour l'instant chercher à savoir d'ou cela peut venir , je vais juste masquer cette version ! 

                                                                                                 @ +

[EDIT] Tiens look : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-477493-highlight-hashstyle.html [/EDIT]

----------

## Jellyffs

 *Quote:*   

> c'est à ce moment là que tu utilises le --resume --skipfirst.
> 
> tu ne dois pas éteindre ton ordi entre les deux manip(à vérifier)
> 
> autre chose plus bourrin :
> ...

 

mais oui! -_- j'étais un train de tortiller la tête pour rien. Merci !  :Wink: 

Oh, la 1.1.17.1 est sortie ... je me la garde sous le coude celle-là. Sait-on jamais.

Thx !

----------

## man in the hill

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> Oh, la 1.1.17.1 est sortie ... je me la garde sous le coude celle-là. Sait-on jamais.
> 
> Thx !

 

Tu n'as pas essayé d'installer une version de développement svn  , sait-on jamais ! 

http://www.mono-project.com/AnonSVN

                                                                @ +

----------

## Jellyffs

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Jellyffs wrote:*   Oh, la 1.1.17.1 est sortie ... je me la garde sous le coude celle-là. Sait-on jamais.
> 
> Thx ! 
> 
> Tu n'as pas essayé d'installer une version de développement svn  , sait-on jamais ! 
> ...

 

Merci, j'y jète un oeil.

Par contre étonnant mais, la personne avec qui je partagais le bug du mono du côté forum anglais (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-484339-highlight-.html) à émis une hypothèse intéressante: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129494

Où en gros, il décrit une érreur de sa part dans l'architecture spécifiée dans le make.conf... pour ma part, je me souviens très bien avoir tripotté à ce fichier par le passé....   :Embarassed: 

Donc je teste ça, si ça se confirme comme pour lui, je viendrais le crier au et fort  :Smile: 

----------

## Jellyffs

pffffffff ouai bah non. Même erreur de compil'.   :Crying or Very sad:   bidon.

il me reste le emerge -C mono && emerge -1 mono

Me reste la version de développement... si j'ai le courage.

++

----------

